# How to make Marimo Balls?



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Alright, this is likely another stupid question but... Can a person make Marimo balls just by squeezing Java Moss into a ball shape and repeatedly reshaping it?


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Marimo balls are actually a species of algae- cladophora I believe.

It's native to asia, and forms the typical round shape all on it's own. Cladophora only grows spherical in one area of asia, and is a common nuisance algae elsewhere. Some cheap moss balls are actually the nuisance cladophora rolled into a ball, but eventually they fall apart-

By comparison, the real moss balls will always stay round (-ish).. You can even cut them in half, and eventually both balls will form into complete circles again, albeit smaller.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

redchigh said:


> Marimo balls are actually a species of algae- cladophora I believe.
> 
> It's native to asia, and forms the typical round shape all on it's own. Cladophora only grows spherical in one area of asia, and is a common nuisance algae elsewhere. Some cheap moss balls are actually the nuisance cladophora rolled into a ball, but eventually they fall apart-
> 
> By comparison, the real moss balls will always stay round (-ish).. You can even cut them in half, and eventually both balls will form into complete circles again, albeit smaller.


 
I see. That is kind of what I thought but thought it was worth a try. I have so much Java Moss in my tank, I have been tossing it out all over and just thought if I could roll it up in a ball, it would take less space. ha ha


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Try trading it. I for one am always looking for more java moss.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

redchigh said:


> Try trading it. I for one am always looking for more java moss.


What do you do with all of it? Doesn't it take over your tank? Some of what I have been tossing has some algae mixed in with it. The light was left on for about 48 hours straight when I was in the hospital and I got a big algae breakout. It is getting much much better but... still a little in there on certain plants.


----------

